# how long till i recieve papers?



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

i sent off for them by mail last tuesday, generally how long does it take for the adba papers to get back? thanks guys


----------



## TypeR? (Mar 16, 2011)

sorry i should have searched first. i found the answer./thread


----------

